# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  CNC Quảng Nam

## ahdvip

Chào anh em, em về quê, cũng xin phép đứng ra lập cái hội nhỏ nhỏ ở quê nhà. 
Anh em ở Quảng Nam có nhu cầu trao đổi, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm thì hú lên nhé. Nếu đông đông ta tổ chức off một bữa thì hay.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, hóa ra cái CNC Quảng Nôm trên FB là của ông hả?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đồng hương rồi. Bác ở huyện nào thế ? Em ở Bình Trung, Thăng Bình. Rất vui được giao lưu.

----------


## writewin

làm cái off đầu năm của ae miền trung đi, cuối tuần này đi Đức ơi, chứ giửa tuần thì anh bận rồi,

----------


## ahdvip

> làm cái off đầu năm của ae miền trung đi, cuối tuần này đi Đức ơi, chứ giửa tuần thì anh bận rồi,


ủa chứ ko phải sắt giữa tuần có hả đại ca. Sao bay tới cuối tuần rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> Đồng hương rồi. Bác ở huyện nào thế ? Em ở Bình Trung, Thăng Bình. Rất vui được giao lưu.


Em ở Tam Kỳ anh à, có gì hú em.




> Ủa, hóa ra cái CNC Quảng Nôm trên FB là của ông hả?


Của em chứ ai, keke

----------

Gamo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em ở Tam Kỳ anh à, có gì hú em.


^^. E giờ ở Đắk Lắk rồi bác. Khi nào bác có dịp vào Đắk Lak thì hú em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## mig21

> Em ở Tam Kỳ anh à, có gì hú em.


tom kỳ chỗ mô rứa hè, tui dân tiên phước nè giờ đang ở hội an

----------


## ahdvip

> tom kỳ chỗ mô rứa hè, tui dân tiên phước nè giờ đang ở hội an


Phường Trường Xuân anh à. Tiên phước xuống em gần mà ^^

----------


## Gamo

Sao mà Quảng Nôm nhiều rứa hè?

----------


## ahdvip

Anh em Quảng Nam không ai lên tiếng hết, thôi thì mình dời ra Đà Nẵng vậy. Khoảng giữa tuần này em ra Đà Nẵng, anh em coi thu xếp được ngày nào mình họp mặt đầu năm phát.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## thehiena2

Thị Trấn Nam Phước hoặc Hòa Khánh ĐÀ Nẵng đều có mình nhé. 
Sao ko ở Sài Gòn làm ăn mà về Tam Kỳ chi cho khổ thân vậy ahdvip

----------


## kudanh

Cùng quê là kết rồi đó, mình thì ở sài gòn chưa có cơ hội về quê, nếu có gì mình hú cho
Mình ở Tiên Phước nhé

----------


## ahdvip

> Thị Trấn Nam Phước hoặc Hòa Khánh ĐÀ Nẵng đều có mình nhé. 
> Sao ko ở Sài Gòn làm ăn mà về Tam Kỳ chi cho khổ thân vậy ahdvip


dạ về quê lập nghiệp anh ơi, 2 sự lựa chọn, 1 ở trong đó là lớn luôn, 2 về quê lập nghiệp gần gia đình, em thích gần gia đình anh à, ^^. Cũng đang khổ thân thiệt, anh em có kèo chia em ít nhá, hic hic

----------


## ahdvip

> Cùng quê là kết rồi đó, mình thì ở sài gòn chưa có cơ hội về quê, nếu có gì mình hú cho
> Mình ở Tiên Phước nhé


Khi nào về thì ghé em làm ly cà phê chém gió cho vui,  :Big Grin:

----------


## philaomientrung

Mình vừa mới mua máy về , bạn hình như là dịch vụ sữa chửa cnc nếu có nhu cầu mình sẽ ủng hộ
Ngũ Hành Sơn Đà Nẵng

----------


## ahdvip

> Mình vừa mới mua máy về , bạn hình như là dịch vụ sữa chửa cnc nếu có nhu cầu mình sẽ ủng hộ
> Ngũ Hành Sơn Đà Nẵng


Ok cảm ơn anh, em sửa máy, cung cấp linh kiện, sản xuất máy luôn.

----------


## thehiena2

Anh em tập trung đi đám cưới thằng Đức. Tụ tập đi luôn thể cho vui

----------

